# York Air Mover Call For Heat, No Blower Fan on Problem



## RolannEnt. (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a Problem trouleshooting a YORK AIR MOVER for a typical 2 story northern Illinois home...Situation is(Call for heat) in (AutoFan Mode) and Blower fan will not kick on after flame-on delay, (about 57sec), causing a overheat limit sw to open. Current conditions are: Inducer motor, ignitor and flame timing all good... Ecm 2.3 module was replaced due to capacitor burn out, (that part corrected and runs well)....Circuit Board replaced but did not correct the (blower fan-no-run in AUTO FAN MODE) issue. Also changed 16pin Ecm low voltage patch cable to ECM blower motor. What will work is Fan In On mode, where blower fan will run continuously and with normal cycling calls for heat....I wouldn't think the thermostat was at fault since it's a limit switch which shuts unit down...Does anybody know where I can check next to find out why the blower will not get a signal to run in the Auto Fan Mode with Call for Heat...?


----------



## RolannEnt. (Jan 10, 2016)

*York furnace test*

reply test msg...disregard....


----------

